# Katana DTG owners - Hello



## Slinky3 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello,

I was interested in maybe purchasing a Katana DTG printer.
I just wanted to hear from anyone who has owned one.

How long have you owned one for?
How has the experience been so far with it? Any major issues, tips to keep things running smoothly, etc.?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trophy Factory (Aug 2, 2015)

I guess no one owns one...too bad, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## tfranke (Apr 7, 2017)

Trophy Factory said:


> I guess no one owns one...too bad, I was wondering the same thing.


I own a Katana, but most of us don't ever use this site. Use the facebook DTG owners group.


----------



## Trophy Factory (Aug 2, 2015)

tfranke said:


> I own a Katana, but most of us don't ever use this site. Use the facebook DTG owners group.



Sorry, but that FB Group is a terrible place to get information. However, while you were here, you could have at least answered the question.


----------



## tfranke (Apr 7, 2017)

Trophy Factory said:


> Sorry, but that FB Group is a terrible place to get information. However, while you were here, you could have at least answered the question.


It's a great machine for my business. I made a lot of mistakes at the beginning that would have cost me thousands of dollars with any other machine, but the Katana was built so you can replace the parts yourself cheaply.

You have to wipe down the printhead, clean the wiper blade and wet cap each night. In the mornings, you lightly shake the white inks and do a cleaning.

Every month you should flush the capping station, wipe down the rail, wipe the encoder strip, wheel and grease the carriage with Silicone spray.
Every 3 months you need to flush the machine to keep it running good. Every 6 months dampers should be changed and carts(If not sooner). DTG can be frustrating but once you understand it, then it's a lot of fun.

For less then 10k, Katana is one of the better machines on the market


----------

